# Time Lapses Diary of My Tank



## JusticeBeaver (Oct 28, 2017)

Started this tank about two and a half weeks ago. 10g, low tech tank which is currently cycling. I have a few earlier timelapses but all they managed to capture was my crypts melting. I was able to capture a little bit of my monte carlo growing. Photo is taken every 30 seconds for the 7 hour photo period.


----------



## JusticeBeaver (Oct 28, 2017)

Getting better at capturing things and editing the video. This is 5 hours into my photoperiod after rescaping with the addition of some new plants. Buce isn't doing much but banana plant is finally showing some new growth along with the crypts.


















EDIT: Might be having some issues since I switched to MP4 format.

Direct link here: https://imgur.com/5LPUomF


----------

